# dumb jack stand question



## rps (Sep 26, 2008)

I seen some other threads that hit around my question, but I can't find an exact answer:

(The car is a 2009 328xi wagon...E91)

Let's say I want to get a jack stand under a front jack point. If I jack from that point...I can't get the stand in place. From another thread, it looks like I can jack from the rear jack point, but will that get the front high enough to use a stand?

What about when I go to work on the rear? Can I jack from the front point high enough to use a stand on the read point?

Finally, what if I want the entire front up?

I seen other threads about a center front jack point, but this is not mentioned in the owner's manual. Would this car have this point?


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

rps said:


> I seen some other threads that hit around my question, but I can't find an exact answer:
> 
> (The car is a 2009 328xi wagon...E91)
> 
> ...


No answer for you 'cuz I'd like to know the same about my '08 535i. :dunno:

dj


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

Okay, I don' t have an e9x, so I can be very specific, but generally speaking, ideally you would have a place to jack it up in the center and two spots on each side for the jackstands. Otherwise at the emergency jacking points along the underside, under the doors where there are square indentures for the emergency jack (if you use that). I would...

1) put a rolling jack under the front of the vehicle and lift it to a good height, enough to place both jackstands under the best spot on either side. (I've used the lowest point on the control arms before). Be careful and place both jackstands from the side, i.e. dont crawl under the car until both jackstands are in correct position, in case of a collapse of the jack. I always use something like a thin, soft wood to mitigate damage from the stands.

2)Then with both jackstands on either side, carefully lower your hydrolic jack. 

Of course make sure your parking brake is on and you have chocks under both rear wheels before lifting the vehicle.

You could repeat for the rear if you want all wheels off the ground.

If you only have the emergency jack from the trunk, you could do one side, place jackstand, do the other, place second jackstand. But if you have a garage, then do get a low-profile jack. It will serve you well... Got one from a hardware chain for about $75 and it is very low (can get under my M Coupe's front) so it rolls under easily. Four jack stands are great too.

PS> if you are jacking up for oil drain plug access, I would recommend a Mityvac-type of oil extractor. Saves lots of effort!


----------



## stock328is (Nov 6, 2008)

Would you be able to jack from the tranny or part of the frame for the front and the diff. for the rear????? I have an e36 series and we have jack holes were I can insert these: makes life very easy. Sorry no help for you I know...


----------



## gokartmozart (Oct 6, 2006)

I think this DIY thread will get you guys started in the right direction...

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36201


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

gokartmozart said:


> I think this DIY thread will get you guys started in the right direction...
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=36201


Doesn't help. The request was for a CENTRAL jacking point so you could put jackstands at the jack places shown in your e90 post. :dunno:

dj


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

djfitter said:


> The request was for a CENTRAL jacking point so you could put jackstands at the jack places


Maybe this thread will help
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=267424


----------

